# IKKA and Tiger Claw



## Seig (May 28, 2003)

I recived this in my monthly advertisement from Tiger Claw, thought you all may be interested.


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2003)

Here's another copy.


----------



## Kirk (May 28, 2003)

Totally not trying to be rude here bro, but I don't know what
Tiger Claw is, and while I could read the caption at the top,
I can't make out faces in the picture.  Are they relevant? Or is it
the story?

Totally not trying to be an ***   ... I just can't make it all out.


----------



## KenpoTess (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I recived this in my monthly advertisement from Tiger Claw, thought you all may be interested. *



Here is the accompanying text quoted from the Tiger ClawMarks Summer 2003 Newsletter with the above posted photos.


Since the passing of Edmund Parker Sr. In 1990, it has been a long and rough journey for the family of the legendary founder of the only form of "American Self Defense"--AMERICAN KENPO.  American Kenpo is recognized as the only form of martial arts given it's birth in the United States.  Tiger Claw will honor Edmund Parker Sr. in the new 2003-2004 Tiger Claw Catalog.

Front Row, left to right -- Andy Ching (VP Public Relations/TC Group), Sensei Dian Tanaka, Mrs Sheri Kongaika, Mrs. Yvonne Altamirano (daughters of Edmund Parker Sr.), Sifu Antwione Alferos (Friend of Tiger Claw).

Back Row, left to right-- Sensei Willie "K", Master Larry Kongaika (IKKA Board Member), Marc Anthony (Manager of Martial Arts Business Professionals) Edmund Parker Jr. (IKKA Board Member), Ed Carson (VP for Maui Tribe Productions/Hawaii).


----------



## KenpoTess (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Totally not trying to be rude here bro, but I don't know what
> Tiger Claw is, and while I could read the caption at the top,
> I can't make out faces in the picture.  Are they relevant? Or is it
> ...



Kirk,  Patience Grasshopper...   http://www.tigerclaw.com

Since you're a youngster in Martial Arts.. we don't expect you to know it all..  
yet....


----------



## Kirk (May 28, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time to type it in!!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Thanks for taking the time to type it in!! *



ahh.. t'wasn't anything.. I only type 118wpm.. no biggie


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 28, 2003)

I got to be honest, I don't know what Tiger Claw is either. Is it a martial arts equipment supplier??? What point are you trying to make, what does the I.K.K.A have to do with this Tiger Claw group????

:asian: KenpoDragon


----------



## Seig (May 28, 2003)

Tigerclaw is an equipment supplier/manufacturer.  Other than showing something recent in the Kenpo world, I was merely bringing it to everyone's attention.  I did question the titles for people, but hey, what do I know.  Maybe I should ask _ Sensei_ Tanaka or _Master_ Kongaika....


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Tigerclaw is an equipment supplier/manufacturer.  Other than showing something recent in the Kenpo world, I was merely bringing it to everyone's attention.  I did question the titles for people, but hey, what do I know.  Maybe I should ask  Sensei Tanaka or Master Kongaika.... *


 I got to admit something since you mentioned the Sensei Tanaka thing. My last name is Tanaka, and yes I go by Sensei when I teach, so I guess that would make me a Sensei Tanaka too!!!!! Hahahahahaha!!!!! I'm going to sue Dian Tanaka for copyright infringement!!!!! Nah wait, now that I think about it, she'd probably just kick my butt and claim the "title" anyways   .


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

I was just bringing to light some things going on within the new and improved IKKA.  I am refraining from making any political or potentially inflammatoru comments ont he subject.  I am _trying_ to remain objective.


----------



## True2Kenpo (May 30, 2003)

Mr. Seig,

Interesting thread sir...  thank you for bringing it to light.  

I am very interested to see what will grow from the relationship between the IKKA and Tiger Claw!  Some great Kenpo equipment maybe???

Hope all is well and good journey sir!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Seig (May 30, 2003)

In my opinion, Tiger Claw makes some of the best hand gear for Kenpo.  In my school, we exclusively use the TigerClaw TC2000 Tiger's Claw.  They are an open fingered glove. They hold up extremely well, I have been using the same pair for the past four years.  Some of their other equipment does not hold up as well.  Unfortunately, the picture is not available right now on their website.


----------



## Doc (Jun 7, 2003)

All I got to say is "Tess has bumps."


----------



## Seig (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *All I got to say is "Tess has bumps." *


Sir, 
Just what in the hell do you mean by that?
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2003)

Sadly, I'm not understanding much here....

So, I will sit calmly on the grass and sip tea while waiting for enlightenment to arrive... I hope it hurrys...


----------



## Seig (Jun 12, 2003)

Bob, 
It really isn't that difficult, in context.  At the time I received the flier and posted the oics, a lot of hubbub was going on about what is or isn't going on with the new and improved IKKA.  I brought out something that many obviously did not know about.  I was particularly incensed about the titles given to certain prominent kenpoist in the pics.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2003)

Ahh.  Cool.

Makes sence now. (and my tea isn't even cold yet.)


----------

